
Ask HN: What keyboard and mouse do you recommend? - GranularRecipe
Keyboard and mouse being the most important tools for a software developer, I want to know what HN would recommend. The criteria:<p>- It should be silent &#x2F; produce as little noise as possible.<p>- Price under $200.<p>- Available in online-shops and shippable to EU.<p>- Does well what keyboards and mice do.
======
alpaca128
I'm using the Logitech trackball M570 for a couple weeks now. Not bad, but
loud mouse clicks and the scrollwheel placement is basically incompatible with
large hands. Otherwise seems solid.

The best mouse I've ever used so far remains the Roccat Savu. It looks fairly
ordinary for a gaming mouse but has an incredibly comfortable shape and size
and an excellent scrollwheel. But it seems they aren't being produced anymore.

When it comes to keyboards I mainly use mechanical ones, so definitely not
silent. The Thinkpad's integrated keyboard is pretty quiet and great to type
on, but as far as I've seen from reviews the desktop version suffers from
quality problems. However I think a good flat keyboard like that could be
comfortable as well as silent.

------
leipert
Keyboard: I cannot help you, have a loud mechanical one.

Mouse: Logitech MX Vertical. Had problems with my wrists, that’s gone since.

